# Sore Gum Slingshot



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

My sister in law's family owns a store that stocks building supplies for the 'green' building industry. Recently, she got a product made from sorghum stalks called Kirei. It is little more than sorghum stalks bound together in a non toxic, new age process. It is used for cabinets and accents in green homebuilding. When I saw it, I immediately thought 'slingshot'!!

G10 core with spectraply laminates and the Kirei board. The fork tips are G10/Carbon fiber laminate and the palmswell is made from a chunk of black locust. Finished with CA.

Pretty cool that Sorghum stalks can make such beautiful finished prodcut!

This one is a Christmas present for a very dear friend


----------



## Hawkman (Oct 18, 2012)

I just had an eyegasm. That is ridiculously awesome.


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Very cool looking, Nathan! Beautiful even.

A lasagna slingshot. That ought to fix those sore gums.


----------



## brainleak (Nov 9, 2011)

Slingshot porn. Nice work. The knot in the palm swell is a great accent


----------



## Gardengroove (Feb 13, 2012)

Top quality workmanship as always Nathan. This stuff is very impressive and has a great look. I'm curious what else than stalks they are using to obtain that look of different colour shade stripes. Some parts even look like spalted wood! The black locust swell with its dark accents is really harmonizing with the face of the slingshot. Someone will be happy opening this present


----------



## Bruno529 (Apr 8, 2012)

Very nice !!


----------



## harson (Oct 21, 2011)

Man that thing is amazing ! beautiful .


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

_"__When I saw it, I immediately thought 'slingshot'!!"_ -- Ha ha!  How many times, Nathan ol' boy?  _How many times?







_
. . . Bet this one will be a contender on January's SSOTM! Lordy that's a beautiful thing!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

That's just sick it's so good!!!!!!!! I mean really,how many adjectives do I have to use- **** ,maybe I'll even have to make up a few regarding Nathan and his work!!!! Man!!!! Flatband


----------



## The Warrior (Jan 30, 2012)

That is completely sick. Wow.


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

Great look! I woulda gone "phhhtttt" and passed it by as slingshot material. Fortunately your imagination is brighter than mine!


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Wow. Just wow. I don't know how you do it, but your work just keeps getting better and better.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

My post will be filled with " *'s" if I told you how awesome I think that is!

LGD


----------



## PrideProducts (Jan 4, 2012)

that stuff if awsome and in your hands has become a really nice slingshot that thing is wicked
i love the look of that stuff do you know the pricing and thinknesses
would look cool as a hare splitter handle







of course it would have to be laminated


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

What an amazing work!!!!!! Top notch








The colours are so vivid and varied that reminds me of a tropical bird!!!
Incredible!!!!
Cheers ...Q


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

That's bloody awesome...


----------



## ultravisitor (Oct 21, 2012)

I call it:
sotm january!

Seriously this is the most beautiful slingshot I've ever seen!
So nice, shiny and exquisit I'd be afraid to shoot it!

Respect


----------



## Carbon (Nov 18, 2012)

Hawkman said:


> I just had an eyegasm. That is ridiculously awesome.


I couldn't have said it any better than that.


----------



## rapidray (Dec 15, 2012)

I know I am new, but that is just beautiful! I know what I like and that slingshot has my name all over it!  You have a gift - and you are not wasting it. Excellent workmanship. A 10+


----------



## CAS14 (Jul 17, 2012)

Unbelievable! That is masterful!


----------



## f00by (May 18, 2010)

That's beautiful Nathan! Really like the carbon tips as an accent since it doesn't pull the eye away from the sorghum. Excellent piece.


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Nice. I particularly like the Black Locust.


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Thanks all!

This stuff is not strong at all, thus the reason for the spectraply backing and G10 core. It drank up an absurd amount of CA and thus the extra shiny finish.

To answer Chunkapults question... it is very expensive and available in two thickness approx. 3/8" and 1/2".

It is also very difficult to shape without ripping it apart, so all in all it is not an ideal slingshot material... but I had to try.


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

dang i wish i could actually see the pics... :-/ ah wel... f*ckin iPhail.....


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

All the material and color combos are great and make my heart beat increase just looking at it!


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

flippinout said:


> Thanks all!
> 
> This stuff is not strong at all, thus the reason for the spectraply backing and G10 core. It drank up an absurd amount of CA and thus the extra shiny finish.
> 
> ...


I know what you mean when a wood rips apart or is soft next to hard wood and digs out too fast. Nearly ruined one I had put a lot of work into it. So I did what you did with the Sore Gum, but drenched it first with the CA and then shaped it further.


----------



## tomshot123 (Mar 31, 2012)

This is mouthwatering!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2012)

Beautiful material and the finish work is just superb.


----------



## rapidray (Dec 15, 2012)

Soft? Are there any other woods that are not recommend for sling builds? Being new to this I had not thought about it. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Beautiful slingshot, top work


----------



## LP Sling (Nov 24, 2012)

Really a work of art


----------



## WILD BILL (Jan 26, 2012)

ultravisitor said:


> I call it:
> sotm january!
> 
> Seriously this is the most beautiful slingshot I've ever seen!
> ...


I was afraid at first, but the Master was by my side.My first shot with it was spot on.

Nathan and I had not seen each other for several weeks and within minutes of our visit today, He drew this master-piece from his bag and said Merry Christmas. WHAT A FRIEND!! Thank-you Santa

Nathan, I am truly honored by your gift. You never cease to amaze me with your Craftsmanship and Artistic eye

It is one thing to receive such a gift from such a Master, but then, to be able to share the first shots together is priceless.

ACTUALLY IT IS ALL PRICELESS

Bill


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Awesome, dude. What a great memory to have. You must be a good friend!


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

capnjoe said:


> You must be a good friend!


He is indeed! Bill is a true southern gentleman and all around great human being. I am the one who is honored with his friendship.


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Masterpiece and friendship, what else?


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

I think whatever the material that you occupy. in that design will inevitably GOOD!

I like the axiom from which appeared for the first time ...


----------



## WILD BILL (Jan 26, 2012)

The Axiom is my favorite design. I attempt to use the Axiom's fork/frame dimension when ever possible when working with my Naturals. My Axiom in White Poly is the SS that I shot at my first tourney up in PA last year. Though, I did not do to well on paper, I did have a few great shots out of the thousands that were released. I may never shoot well at paper. My eyes and brain don't work well together when looking at a paper target at any further than 10'.

The Axiom/Peerless frame and my form have a pretty good relationship.

This BEAUTY is quite a bit different and REAL SPECIAL.. Nathan has been privy to my shooting form,practices, abilities and capabilities, for many, many rounds and the Master merged with them. The CF fork-tips, just might, be a result of, Nathan being present when I develop my " FORHITITTUS". This affliction may occur at any time. The CA finish will surely help when this affliction shows it's ugly little head.

The Peerless is a bit larger than then Axiom and fits my hand with more comfort and repetitive hand placement I have played around with smaller frames and shoot well with them, but the arthritis in my hands/wrist likes the smaller frames tooooo well. I can shoot a thumb/finger supported hold for a while then I have to switch to a straight wrist hammer grip. This fine piece allows me to turn the frame around and it fits my hand with a hammer grip perfectly.

I am looking forward to going hunting with Nathan giving some Squirrels the sore gum. Huh? maybe the name should be "Ole Sore Gum"

I know that this is not the place to make the nomination for SS of the month but I am making a formal nomination anyway.

WELL DONE!! FRIEND!

Looking forward to slinging steel

Bill


----------

